# Nature's Specialties product suggestions



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I just returned from the 2010 Groom & Kennel Expo where I spoke with Mary Meeks (owner of NS) specifically about Havanese coats. Honestly, I was surprised she not only knew of the breed but, knew about the silky/cottony coat issue :thumb: She was very nice, helpful and seems quite knowledgeable about "dog hair" :biggrin1: And, once again for the 3rd year in a row, I walked away from their booth w/a bag filled (over 10) samples of shampoos/conditioners/sprays. They are the most generous of all the vendors there, by far!

So, Mary's recommendation to me regarding helping Tori's cottony areas be more manageable and have less dryness/static was to use their Super EZ De-matt as a comb-through conditioner then rinse well (she told me this is what she does to her own color-treated hair ). She said it goes deep into the hair and will help detangle, repair and strengthen it.

We also talked about their Quicker Slicker spray which I told her I use sparingly because of the silicone ingredients in it. She told me there are many types of silicone and the ones in QS should not be drying to the coat. She did say, however, if I wasn't comfortable using the QS on a daily basis, she'd recommend diluting the Plum-tastic conditioner and using it for daily brushing/combing.

As for IOD and Pure Paws, both of which have products I'm interested in, neither had booths there


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I wish I knew how Roscoe's hair is going to turn out. Right now he has the more silky coat, his hair is really easy to take care of and he rarely gets any matts. I *hope* that when his adult coat comes in it will also be silky! I don't want to invest in any fancy shampoos/conditioners yet because the BioGroom works great right now and I don't want to get the wrong products for his adult coat.

Maddie had a really full, cottony coat as a puppy and her adult coat is really heavy and fluffy, my mom keeps her trimmed pretty short because her hair matts so easily.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info Leslie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks sharing the info., Leslie. I use NS products and sure would look up the recommended products. I take care of one silky and one cottony Hav.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OK we are having snow in Georgia, drinking wine and I am having a brain f--- what is NS? Although after my IOD purchases last week I cannot afford anything else for my girls to the year 2015.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

After all you bought Sandi, you shouldn't need anything else! Vodka tonic here.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought the Super EZ Dematt based on Leslie's recommendation and I have been very pleased with the product. I rub a small amount of the product on the matt and within a few seconds, I can work it out.

Leslie, thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Nature's Specialties :brick:, sorry if I had read the title of the thread I would have known. Snow, wine, & my poor babies with snow balls all through their coats,I need the sunshine. :amen:


----------

